# Question about java fern.



## whenfishfly? (Feb 13, 2009)

Is it normal for java fern, which has been in the tank for years, to develop two and three lobed leaves..?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Strange...

Perhaps your Fern was a Windelov Fern all along? 

Pictures would be quite interesting.


----------



## whenfishfly? (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm sure its not a Windelov, doesn't have the "frilly" ends on the leaves. All these years I've only ever noticed single lobed leaves.. till now. For all i know it's probably a common occurrence.

Pictures with the first post would have been a good idea.. lol


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

It is normal, had a few large species that had the 'trident' look as well. I just that the large species would have it.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

I have had them grow branched leaves when I grew some hydroponically.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

yes it is normal. I have some right now


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Yep.. totally normal. I've seen a number of Java ferns with variously shaped lobes on older leaves.

Sometimes, when a plant develops some differently shaped or differently coloured growth, you may even end up with a new form of the plant. If it can be propagated and maintain the new form, the result can be a new cultivar. It's called a sport, aka, mutation.


----------



## kyle (Oct 9, 2006)

Yes it is normal from time to tiome you will see that.

check out Tropica Java Fernb it is also a hybrid form of Java fern and all the leaves do that. Its like the Trident but Thicker Leaves. Fairly Rare around here and I have some avail.


----------



## whenfishfly? (Feb 13, 2009)

Even new leaves are sprouting like that (ie. 1st pic). I didn't think of the new cultivar idea, not like I have the patience or time to try and propagate one.. But it seems to be common, so trying that isn't necessary.

Thanks to all who replied. Good to know my plant isn't the only one..


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Yup Yup!! I have a similar mutation in my tank. My 2 - 2 1/2" leaves have the odd one with the trident. I was wondering ' what the heck' too..... lol good to know also.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Is that fern on your sale list Kyle ? I'd be tempted !


----------



## kyle (Oct 9, 2006)

Yes I do HAve Tropica JAva Fern For sale. As well as Regular Java Fern and Needle Leaf Java Fern, and 1 Possible Trident Fern.

THe Tropica is attached to wood or coconut


----------

